# Portable spray booth



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Building a portable spray booth.

Erecting a popup tent is the answer.

Just cut out an opening for a box fan and add a furnace filter. Add some lights. done.

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00TJ2JQ00...olid=1OZQMSUXVRZ80&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

https://cl.ly/ff7d97e10a4f


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr Smith said:


> Building a portable spray booth.
> 
> Erecting a popup tent is the answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Pretty neat. 

I can see a few issues, the biggest being wind. You would likely want to watch weather forecasts carefully to avoid setting it up when adverse conditions are expected. Also, using stakes a little more substantial than he did would be a good idea.nWonder if there are any exterior tie down loops on it so ropes could be attached on the sides higher up and then secured to the ground? 

No way he will get it back in it’s original bag. But I wouldn’t even try so that shouldn’t be a big issue. Using some fans that can be reversed to suck air out would probably be helpful in getting it as compact as possible.

I am guessing that for most of us, a smaller version of this would probably suffice.

All in all, a neat concept with a few relatively minor issues to deal with to make it workable.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I Bought an INFLATABLE Paint Spray Booth from China! - YouTube




Whoa...that thing is the same size as the house its next too! How r u spose to zip the door closed behind u? Hahaha


----------



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

We regularly use an ezup tent, drops on grounds and wrap in plastic. Cut a slit for opening. We set it up inside garages preferably but outside too. Cabinet jobs on site as I don’t have a dedicated spray shop. Works pretty good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

This particular job we used the tent as a drying room and sprayed outside of it in a garage that we covered in plastic. Worked well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

That’s also our homemade drying rack for cabinet doors. 
2x4’s. 1” pvc. Casters to roll and turn around. Portable too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Dang, posted 2 X! Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

@juanvaldez , Love your dry rack!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

PPD said:


> Whoa...that thing is the same size as the house its next too! How r u spose to zip the door closed behind u? Hahaha


Also, you need room to set up, worry about puncture wounds or air leaks, vandals and for $2-$3000 one could build a pretty good booth. Sorry, I won't be buying one any time soon. Most of the places I have worked would not have room for me to set up such a monster.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Mr Smith said:


> Building a portable spray booth.
> Erecting a popup tent is the answer.
> Just cut out an opening for a box fan and add a furnace filter. Add some lights. done.


Not a bad idea but I think I'd go for something more like this: https://www.amazon.ca/Caravan-Canop...AY93H3DMXWCSXHD4&qid=1568213755&rd=1&s=sports because an open end could be an issue.


----------



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

Yes I’ve thought about those as well, however the plastic allows light to come through and is a lot easier to set up and break down. If I didn’t have a trailer on my side yard I’d put a 10x50’ one of those up and do them at home


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juanvaldez (Sep 7, 2019)

For a $60 ezup and some plastic and tape it does the job! It’s definitely not perfect and if outside, as in today, the wind can become an issue, so we are spraying in tent and then drying inside the house(kitchen cabs). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

juanvaldez said:


> For a $60 ezup and some plastic and tape it does the job! It’s definitely not perfect and if outside, as in today, the wind can become an issue, so we are spraying in tent and then drying inside the house(kitchen cabs).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The big benefit is you just toss the plastic in the garbage after the job. There's no need to clean the dust out a tent that has 4 walls, for instance. I'd image the walls would get pretty dusty and that could ruin the finish. 

I've wrapped garages in plastic before and that can be a pain in the butt. Zipwalls are great too.

Maybe place an air mover in there in a box under a spray turntable and vent it outside. That looks like a super easy setup in minutes.

I see they sell portable lighting that clips easily onto the roof.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've used EZups for prepping and spray painting. They worked well but were limited to the size of the project. I keep lengths of two by fours that I'm able to customize just to about any size the project is, and in most locations. I go through a lot of staple for the 6 mil plastic, but it's worth it. Ventilation is typically pretty simple. Having several lengths of non collapsible flexible duct helps allow for supply, or exhaust air at appropriate distances.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I stopped using plastic for walls outside, cuz I get mad condensation and humidity here in texas. 

I use a big screen shelter thing. It gets airflow while keeping bugs and leaves out. If I an setting up inside a house or garage, I use EZ ups with plastic walls. 

This is the one I use right here: https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/magellan-outdoors-14-ft-x-12-ft-deluxe-screen-house


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

Woodco said:


> I stopped using plastic for walls outside, cuz I get mad condensation and humidity here in texas.
> 
> I use a big screen shelter thing. It gets airflow while keeping bugs and leaves out. If I an setting up inside a house or garage, I use EZ ups with plastic walls.
> 
> This is the one I use right here: https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/magellan-outdoors-14-ft-x-12-ft-deluxe-screen-house


I used that screen room last summer with two box fans and it worked great. If bugs did get in for some reason they just stayed to the top of the tent.


----------

